# 'Exciting' Horus Heresy announcement on Monday.



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

So tucked away at the bottom of the Black Library newsletter is this footnote:










Wonder what it could be about, I'm hoping it's something more than just a short story/e-short.

Anyone else think the one in the picture looks similar to Corax? Though having said that, not characteristically pale or with the black eyes.


----------



## Marcoos (Sep 26, 2010)

Corax was my first thought. If it is, this could be the cover to the Audio Scriptbook. Then again, it might not...


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

I was going to say it was the official announcement for the release of ADB's _Betrayer_ until I saw the Art. So something Corax related judging by the pic and what others have stated, I'm also going to agree with *Marcoos* that this is the Audio Scriptbook.


----------



## Marcoos (Sep 26, 2010)

I was expecting Betrayer too, but it's definitely not that cover. And apparently, Betrayer won't be shown until it is released as the hardbacks are a store only release (and website). According to BL on twitter, that's the 12th Dec.


----------



## ckcrawford (Feb 4, 2009)

It does look like Corax. Thank god! We don't have enough Corax in this series as it is.


----------



## mal310 (May 28, 2010)

Could it be Gav Thorpe's limited edition novella about Corax?


----------



## Marcoos (Sep 26, 2010)

It could be, but I think that's due later in 2013.

The script book is definitely due around now, will feature Raven's Flight, and the cover will be the new Corax piece. So it does for, but then that doesn't prove anything. 

The other news I'm expecting (notes from the BL Weekender in front of me) is the 10 minute studios that are going to be released in January. It might be both, or am I just hoping for too much?


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

How are people seeing corax in that, I can't make anything out :s It might be the front cover for Shattered Legions.


----------



## mal310 (May 28, 2010)

Marcoos said:


> The other news I'm expecting (notes from the BL Weekender in front of me) is the 10 minute studios that are going to be released in January.


What are they?


----------



## Marcoos (Sep 26, 2010)

Sorry, fat fingers! Audio, not studio!!

Short story audio dramas. I've got one written down as The Warmaster, focusing on Horus (unsurprisingly), and one called Shattered Legions (post Istvaan V). I think I made a mistake writing down the 3rd as I have Shattered Legions again :-(


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

This is likely _Shattered Legions_, a collection of all the Horus Heresy audio dramas in script form. The cover has Corax and the Raven Guard in the foggy mountains of Istvaan.


LotN


----------



## Marcoos (Sep 26, 2010)

I don't think the scriptbook is called Shattered Legions, I believe they are two separate things. The scriptbook will have written versions of Butcher's Nails, Raven's Flight, and several Garro audio dramas, which does not work under the title of Shattered Legions.


----------



## mal310 (May 28, 2010)

Marcoos said:


> I don't think the scriptbook is called Shattered Legions, I believe they are two separate things. The scriptbook will have written versions of Butcher's Nails, Raven's Flight, and several Garro audio dramas, which does not work under the title of Shattered Legions.


I thought Shattered Legions was an anthology concentrating on the Iron Hands Raven Guard and Salamanders after Istvaan V? Could be wrong tho, I got that info from you blog! (which I very much enjoy BTW)

I don't think your blog was the only source tho, I'm sure somebody else had that information as well.


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

I read that Shattered Legions, was an anthology based on the aftermath of Istvaan V and the three who were betrayed, but I guess since the Raven Guard has already been written about, about only half of those stories will be new? Unless the Raven Guard stories are set even after the Deliverance Lost, but the Iron Hands and Salamanders ones are directly after?


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Why doesn't he use that whip in _Deliverance Lost_?? It's awesome!!








Scripts Volume 1 said:


> Within these pages you will find the complete production scripts for the first six Horus Heresy audio dramas – ‘The Dark King’, ‘The Lightning Tower’, ‘Raven’s Flight’, ‘Garro: Oath of Moment’, ‘Garro: Legion of One’ and ‘Butcher’s Nails’. With full soundtrack direction, character notes, and an exclusive introduction from editor Christian Dunn, take a look behind the scenes of Black Library’s most popular series..



LotN


----------



## theurge33 (Apr 4, 2012)

Maybe he lost it along with his flight pack on Istavan and it hadn't been recovered? I agree that the whip AND that picture is awesome!


----------



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

http://www.blacklibrary.com/horus-heresy/the-scripts-volume-one.html

Yeah its the first six audios in one, and I think its bullcrap since two of them were posted in the Shadows of Treachery. I think there should have been at least other new materials for this one. This is the first book Im considering not buying of the Horus Heresy. I do love the cover though and would have wished them to use that for Ravens Flight original release.


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

The fuckers. Now I will spam their inbox with emails until they damn well release a audio version of every Heresy book. 

Also, re-issue the "Raven`s Flight" CD with that cover art? Please?


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

I have them all in one shape or another, won't be getting this one. I agree that art work should of been used for a Raven's Flight, since it's the time when he does use the whip, the original art work for a Raven's Flight was just the old Horus vs Emperor scene.


----------



## March of Time (Dec 4, 2009)

Doelago said:


> The fuckers. Now I will spam their inbox with emails until they damn well release a audio version of every Heresy book.
> 
> Also, re-issue the "Raven`s Flight" CD with that cover art? Please?



Starting with Flight of the Eisenstein and working forwards,all Horus Heresy novels will get an unabridged audio book versions.Once they have caught up they will then go back and do Horus Rising,False Gods and Galaxy in Flames.


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Some more exciting Horus Heresy news.



shadowhawk2008 said:


> From Christian on Twitter:
> 
> 
> 
> > Just heard Horus speak for the first time. Still have goosebumps #HHaudio


:biggrin:


LotN


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

I don't really want to spend more money on something I've already got just to hear Horus tho


----------



## gothik (May 29, 2010)

now that is Corvius Corax....thats how he should be seen


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

Hmmm so it's the script book like some had guessed. Problem is that it has ravens flight and the lightning tower, both of which are already available in shadows of treachery. Oh we, be nice to have the others, mostly the butchers nails and legion of one which I haven't read/heard due to how much I hate audiobooks.

Edit: knew it was Corax!


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

I still don't like his hair, just doesn't sit right with me.


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Words_of_Truth said:


> I still don't like his hair, just doesn't sit right with me.


He has long hair. That is awesome.


LotN


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

"With full soundtrack direction" What do they mean by that exactly?

Wasn't his whip broken in Deliverance Lost? Haven't read it a second time due to it not being very good imo, but isn't there a part where he repairs his whip throughout the novel and then uses it again at the end?

With the 'Volume 1' sub-title, I'm going to assume that means all audio dramas of the Horus Heresy will be released in a group like this after some time. Which is good as it means I never have to buy one again. I can't stress enough how much I hate audio dramas, I don't like having a story read to me for one, never will do. The music and sound effects are all off putting as well. But most of all I hate the voices, some people may like them, but I hate the vast majority of them. Garro sounds like he's constipated the whole time, Rubio just sounds like a whining little bitch and I half expect Varren to break out into the script of Snatch or Lock Stock at any moment.


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

I'm suprised I don't see more people talking about downloading audio books/dramas or .epub files. I have gotten through half of the HH novels in this way.

From what I have heard of the audio dramas they are weak. I do not need to hear music and gun shots. The unabridged audio of Thousand Sons/Prosperro Burns were probably my favourite. The abridged audio of the initial three HH books just made me wonder what nuances were left out, but I would say that most of the book's content are still there. I didn't feel like I missed anything. Also crucial for listening to books while painting if you can get over the voices used.

What money I can spend on this game is going towards models and paints, not fluff.


----------



## ckcrawford (Feb 4, 2009)

wow... retarded.

I want to make cheesy background sounds too. pew pew lazers!


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

ckcrawford said:


> wow... retarded.
> 
> I want to make cheesy background sounds too. pew pew lazers!


Can't quite figure out who or what that's directed at lol.


----------



## ckcrawford (Feb 4, 2009)

The video. I told myself I would stop listening to audios right after the Night Lords trilogy came out. 

But then Butcher's Nails came out. That was pretty cheesy. Kharn sounded like a creepy Italian guy and Angron sounded retarded.


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

Never listened to it, don't know how I managed to listen to the others, sheer determination to know what happened more than anything. All in all, every audio book I've listened to has had me struggling every step of the way not to turn it off.


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

I just want to say I got my copy of the Scripts today and I love it!

Even though 3 of the stories are familiar to those who own Shadows of Treachery the style they are written in is different.

The "stories" themselves read exactly as a movie script with descriptions of sound and visual theme. In theory these could be adapted into plays or even musicals.

I for one love the idea of Horus Heresy on the west end!

Back on topic though the book is a lovely read. The fucker is so huge. Lot bigger than I was expecting. Can't wait for volume 2!


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

Oh god really? In what way does it describe it..... Don't like the sound of that at all. I was hoping for the exact style Shadows of Treachery went with.


----------

